# How would I make this - Dodgeball costume w/reference pics



## Blix666

i'd say they're more like lacrosse shoulderpads. much lighter weight/breathable too which is a plus. as for the cobra on the chest, you could make one outta fabric, but i think what i would do is i'd contact a vinyl graphics/sign company and have them print it out, then i'd attach it to a pre-cut piece of black foam board.


----------



## Halloween Princess

I am going to a bunch of thrift store this weekend to see what I can come up with. The bottom half will be easy, black pants & I'll apply some purple strips, purple socks & black boots. Still not sure about the rest though. I'm thinking I'll go all out with hair in buns, unibrow, bad teeth & fake mole.


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty

this may be one of the greatest movies ever made. this one and Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy.


----------



## MHooch

When I got a good look at the cobra chest piece the first medium I thought of was foam, also. It comes in different colors and you could layer the purple over the black, and possibly paint on the cobra face and the lines/ridges that make up the body. You could just make a smaller version for the headband. The shoulder pads remind me of the knee pads that my husband wears when he's crawling around in the attic getting the Halloween decoarations out , and making them out of something like that might be cheaper than buying real althletic shoulderpads. As for the rest, go for it, girl!! I finally see a reason for those "billy-bob" teeth that they sell at Spencer's!!! Spirit gum and a little crepe hair=instant unibrow. A mole can be easily made with a rice krispy glued on, covered with a little latex and colored black/brown.

Your costumes are always great, can't wait to see how this turns out. Great idea, BTW!!!


----------



## Halloween Princess

Thanks for the ideas & confidence boost MHooch. That was very helpful. I am headed to a craft store today to see what I can find. I also got some purple puffy paint to play with. I found some perfect shoulder pads at a Goodwill this weekend for $6, now I just need a second set.


----------



## Halloween Princess

Thanks so much MHooch for the foam idea. Here is what I came up with. The flash washes the color out but it is very purple in person.


----------



## Dragonryder

I love this movie. It is so bad it's good. Please post pictures if you have any.


----------



## Halloween Princess

Thanks. Here you go...


----------



## Dragonryder

I love it. These costumes are great. Thank you for posting.


----------



## MHooch

I know I said this on another post, but those costumes turned out SO GREAT!!!


----------

